# Is there such a thing as over filtering an aquarium LOL



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

so im wondering is there such a thing as over filtering on a tank cuz in my corner tank which is only a 35gallon

equipment

marineland 360 canister 360gph 
HOB tetra whisper ex 70 340gph
koralia hydor 750 750gph
rena 50 for air

Live stock
3x 3" angels
10-15 baby angels
3 baby discus
4 rummynose
1 tetra????
1 cory ????
3 SAE
30-40??? ramhorn snails
1 BN pleco
3 baby albino BN pleco
2 L204 pleco
1 yoyo botia
1 ID shark

MY calculations on this setup is

marineland 360 canister 360gph 
HOB tetra whisper ex 70 340gph
koralia hydor 750 750gph

which = 1450gph LOL on a 35G

so the 35G of water is filtered 20X an hour LOL
not counting on the Koralia
is this an overkill???

with the Koalia hydor added to it does it mean that the water will get filtered even more ???? 

like 40X an hour lol
i know that its not filtering the water and its just moving it. 

but i also do have so much extra equipment like 
2 Fluidized Bed filters and 3 pumps, marineland 220 canister LOL
which will add about about 1000 more GPH to the corner tank
plus with an added 35gallon sump 
really tempted to just hook it all up 

OMG i would have more water in my canisters and sump than i do on my little corner tank LOL 

ahhhhh i think i just have to stop playing around too much with it too much...... well may be not


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would get rid of the air pump however the rest should be OK as long your fish are not getting blown around the tank. 

I wouldn't add any more filters to the tank. You eventually have to maintain them and the extra electricity is just wasted.
--
Paul


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Overfiltering does not decrease your maintenance work, nor can it lower the nitrates in your water. IMO, it's a waste of effort and electricity.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

You only need enough filtering for maintaining the bio load and picking up particals floating around. You should always go a little higher on your filter rating, if your tank is 30 gallons, I would recommend a filter for around 50 gallons. I use a canister filter that is for up to 175 on a 90 gallon, I use a 110 gallon HOB filter for a 75 gallon and I use a 70 HOB for a 35 gallon.

There is normal over filtering and then there is just waste

Some fish like stronger current and I believe it would be more effecient to add a powerhead for that case


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a 35 gallon tank with:

eheim 2217
fluval 405
fluval 205
fluval U4
fluval U2

Keeps the tank very clean but all my plants died.

Someone told me all the filters were competing with the plants for nutrients. If this is true (someone correct me if I'm wrong) and you have a planted tank I would suggest you take out some of the filters.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I had a 35 gallon tank with:
> 
> eheim 2217
> fluval 405
> ...


That is wrong. Filters do not remove nutrients from the water.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> That is wrong. Filters do not remove nutrients from the water.


Awww and I sold my filters too


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I keep any old unused parts for just in case. Never know when a filter is going to break down, you drop a heater and it breaks (did this one) or if you need to set up a quick quarantine tank, make a tank setup for family/frined (did this to), or you just want to set up another tank for yourself.

I almost sold my air pumps before, but I will soon be using them again for sponge filters for breeding.

Unless it is broken, I save it.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

You can't overfilter but you can overcurrent. Shrimps don't like too much current, and neither does some plants.


----------



## mikey1 (Nov 23, 2012)

the quick answer is no, as long as the fish are not getting blown around the tank, however, overfiltering is just a waste of filters, time, and electricity,

your bacteria will just be spread out into multiple filters instead of being housed in one filter, overfiltering is not improving anything or making the water better for your fish, its just a waste


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You can't really over filter an aquarium. I had about 500GPH running on a 20gallon Long before and I only did monthly water changes on it, this worked for the entirety of the set up with no negative results (that I could see... mind you I can't speak to fish so who knows how the felt).

Unfortunately what I did I discourage so... preform your basic maintenance and you should be fine.


----------

